# 06 GTO factory drivetrain



## svxman07 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey guys I'm new here and have a 06 with 55k miles, it's stock other than k&n cold air, jba shortys, no cats and a DSS 1 piece aluminum driveshaft and b&m short throw shifter. I was just wondering what kind of abuse the factory rear end and axles hold up to? I'm planning on taking it to the track in a few weeks. I bought the car with 52k miles so i imagine it has the factory clutch still. I have 235/18s continentals on the car if I was to put drag radials on it to hook what would be likely to break or wear out? thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The rear end will take more abuse than your B&M shifter. Don't slam shift it. The stock clutch doesn't like drag racing much and the axle stubs are a little weak if you hook hard. Also if you feel ANY wheel hop get out of it right away or anything can break.


----------



## sg3080 (Sep 14, 2013)

The axle bolts like to back after a few launches, even on my Gforce axles.


----------



## svxman07 (Sep 29, 2014)

So I shouldn't put a set of 03 corvette z06 wheels on with 305/30/zr18 Mickey Thompson drag radials on it to hook? I doubt I'll be able to hoo with 235/40/zr18 continental tires even with about 14psi in them


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

If you can get them to fit without rubbing sure give it a shot! Just BE WARNED!! You can still break stuff even with stock power with drag radials.?


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Those wheels won't fit. I have 275/40/18 on the rear and they barely fit (no rubbing at all). 
For drag racing get the smallest diameter wheel you can fit over the stock brakes. Think its 15 inch and get a fat tire. And you don't need a 305 width at your power level.


----------

